#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Фильм "Жизнь прекрасна" - "50/50"

## Ануруддха

Собственно про непостоянство и смерть...


Молодой преуспевающий журналист Адам  готовится выпустить сенсационную статью о вулканах в Европе. Он не  курит, не пьет, ведёт здоровый образ жизни, не водит машину потому  что это опасно. Кроме того, у нашего героя есть всё для счастья:  прекрасный дом, любимая девушка, хорошая работа. 

Но вот беда:  наполеоновским планам помешали неожиданные боли в спине. После визита  к врачу Адам узнает страшную правду: у него рак спинного мозга с редкой  мутацией хромосом, не поддающейся лечению. Что делать? Как жить дальше?  Как не сойти с ума? Можно ли выйти победителем в битве с медленной  смертью?

Информация на Кинопоиске>>

----------

Алексей Е (18.01.2012)

----------


## Averin

Похожий фильм 
The Bucket List
http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/258885/

----------

Алексей Е (19.01.2012), Ануруддха (19.01.2012)

----------

